# Chef_boy's all purpose rub for your grub



## chef_boy812 (Jul 24, 2008)

As promised, here is the rub. I get my spices from a Penzey's Spices. They are fresher and stronger, and you can't beat their chili selection.

enough free advertisement.

This recipe makes about 4 cups of rub mix. You may want to adjust the salt down, I like a cure like taste and texture to my bbq.

1 C. Kosher Salt (Morton's)
2 C. Dark Brown Sugar
2 T. Black Pepper (Tellicherri)
2 T. Balinese Long Pepper
2 T. New Mexico Hot Chil Powder
4 T. Hungarian half sharp paprika
3 T. onion powder
1  t. powdered lemon peel
1 T. garlic powder
1 t. rubbed sage
1 t. thyme

Mix Well and store air tight.
you can keep a piece of bread in it if it gets hard.

It is so good you don't need sauce!
smoke-on!


----------



## daboys (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good rub to try. I might cut back on the salt for myself though.


----------



## coyote (Jul 24, 2008)

Okay, looks good.. But is this the real deal?? you were kinda hesident about throwing this vault kept secret out 5 post back lol.. and penzey's spice? you made them sound great. I will have to google that..never heard of them. 
thanks for sharin..


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have used Penzy's Spices and cannot be happier.  Generally in every order I get a sample of something.  Apply on line and get a catalog.  They will have new recipes in every catalog they send you.  My first order with them was just under $150.  could have spent more but the wife says I cannot possibly use that much. lol


----------



## guvna (Jul 30, 2008)

+1 on P's spices... that place rocks.


----------

